# PC style guide bushings



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking for some long PC style guide bushings to use with sign making templates. The regular PC style bushings are too short especially the 7/16" bushing. Would also need a long 5/8" guide bushing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Letter Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

==



tvman44 said:


> Looking for some long PC style guide bushings to use with sign making templates. The regular PC style bushings are too short especially the 7/16" bushing. Would also need a long 5/8" guide bushing.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks bobj3, I had searched on their site but did not see these, but they are exactly what I am looking for. Will have to order 1 each.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Bob

==


tvman44 said:


> Thanks bobj3, I had searched on their site but did not see these, but they are exactly what I am looking for. Will have to order 1 each.


----------

